# Boom! Headshot



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Got this little Michigan chatter rat this morning up in a tree, hes cooking in bacon lard right now! my bud is about to try squirrel for his first time. Oh happy day


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Never used double bands on a squirrel, almost seems like overkill. But I suppose in the head you cant complain


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Squirrels are tough animals, nice shot!


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great hot !


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Great shot man! I like that you got it with your Scout.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

super kill my friend..Oh yeah good eattin..fry up a few tater's as well...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Urban Fisher said:


> Great shot man! I like that you got it with your Scout.


I normally like to take squirrel with the treefork I made just due to me making it but the scout is so darn accurate its hard not to use it haha


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> super kill my friend..Oh yeah good eattin..fry up a few tater's as well...~AKAOldmiser


Me and a bud just ate it cooked in bacon grease, no taters were to be had this time


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice! Been a long time since I had squirrel.


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

rockslinger said:


> Nice! Been a long time since I had squirrel.


I eat it about once a week I would say, I mean its technically free I just have to go get it haha


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

A walk with your bud and a snack. Nice.


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Woohoo! The camo Scout shine again! . Good shot!


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

stinger said:


> A walk with your bud and a snack. Nice.


Yes sir, actually my bud watched my little girl while I went outside to get one, even better haha!


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

YHY slinger said:


> Woohoo! The camo Scout shine again! . Good shot!


Yep cant go wrong with that sling, just as good TTF as it is OTF!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Nothing like free food !!


----------

